
How Google+ Is Like Twitter—but Not in a Good Way - ssclafani
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/how-google-is-like-twittermdashbut-not-in-a-good-way-08212011.html
======
X-Istence
Within my friend group there are quite a few that have not yet moved to
Google+, but many of them have (most tech guys). I have actually found that
engagement and interaction on Google+ is way better than on Twitter or
Facebook. Discussions come easier, there is in general a lot more activity and
there is always something interesting going on.

Looking at my Facebook vs Google+ posts my Google+ posts already have an
average reply count that is two times that of my Facebook average.

The hangout feature is also absolutely fantastic. It really does feel like I
am hanging out with friends, it has brought me closer together with various
friends that I hadn't seen in a while and allowed me to reconnect with people
in a more useful way.

Skype, Facetime, and iChat's video messaging just don't come close in terms of
ease of use and how many people you can have in a single hangout. Google+ also
makes it simple to create very long, long-form entries, something I absolutely
love.

------
valisystem
Two pages to say that you should be able to select a sub-set of circles that
will feed your stream, that user search only show users in results and that
sparks is isolated in its subview and does not user content content for
suggestions.

All those things makes sense. It might refined, but you can't say they really
are design errors.

------
badclient
G+ is dead. Seeing google struggle with social is so much like microsoft's
struggles with search in the last decade.

~~~
paul9290
I wouldn't say its dead, but for me at this time it's pointless.

The majority of my Facebook friends are not using it. A few got on there, but
like Google Buzz before it there is zero usage from my network.

Overall my Google Plus is a no man's land in regards to content from people I
care about. All those people (majority non techies or early adopters) remain
very active on Facebook. Thus, so do I.

------
cynusx
can't google detect what content you already saw and then deprioritize it?

